# Betta Simplex



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I got these beauties today. Wanted to share some pics









Male









female


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

cuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

cool summer, they look great


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

wow - they look great and so do the tanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

D'aaaaaaaw!The males pic is my fav!
'


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Soooo cute!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

yay! Congrats


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

wow they striped up really well..very cute..they look like they are happy and comfortable..great job summer..

Rick


----------

